# What is the best first tarantula?



## MountinGal (Dec 13, 2004)

I have recently become fascinated with tarantulas. This happened when my family moved to SE Colorado where Oklahoma Browns are native to the area. As a teacher I have caught and then released a couple of these for my kids to look at, but now I want a captive bred as a pet. I am looking for some "first spider" suggestions. Thanks for the help!

Jennifer


----------



## NightCrawler27 (Dec 13, 2004)

g.rosea's are good for starting keepers...they are easy to take care of too..dry substrate ..water dish ..and some heat source...and a hide..but there are alot other different species you can choose from to ....good luck in finding your first T

     and welcome to the boards..


----------



## Spike (Dec 13, 2004)

*Welcome to the boards!*

There are many many different good beginner species you may have better luck also by narrowing down what qualities you may want in your future T.  Such as color, size, aboreal, terestrial also do you think you will handle the T some T's such as the old worlders don't take to kindly to being handled :   Cost can also be another consideration as well as if you prefer a sling (spiderling), juvinile, or adult.  A good feature hear at the boards because this is a frequent question is the search function you may get more ideas that route as well.  Good luck with you search


----------



## Malkavian (Dec 13, 2004)

G. pulchra's are very cool, jet black Ts that are related to the G.rosea. They're a bit more expensive (than roseas) and slow growers but they eat wonderfully and dig enough to make them lots of fun to watch.


----------



## David Burns (Dec 13, 2004)

Grammostola rosea (Chilean rose hair) are very hardy but they can go on prolonged fasts. This can be quite frustrating to beginners, especially if you are spending money on crickets that go to waste. I would recommend Brachypelma smithi as they are both colorful and docile. They also live for many years, if you can get a spiderling or juvenile. They can be quite pricey for these reasons. If you don't want one you can handle, and handling is not recommended with any T., that will allow you to choose from many more. I would suggest going to the dealers site on the for sale/trade forum and checking out what is availiable. Their sites also give lots of info on the specific species themselves. As a teacher you will know the value of research. Good luck and welcome to the boards.


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 13, 2004)

personally i would go with Avic avic they are docile and easy to care for...in my experience the B smithi kicks excessive hair and they are not that fun to deal with if you do not know what you are doing the hari can be very irratating...the G rosea are very good but they are often unpredictable in behavior...i love the Avic avic it was my first T and really enjoy it...it webs to some extent eats great grows fast and has nice colors blue's green's reddish hairs  with pink toes IMO that is the all around best beginner arboreal T...if you want a Terrestrial id say go with a (Eupalaestrus campestratus) pink zebra beauty. ....welcome to the boards and the hobby keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Dec 13, 2004)

Any type of Grammostola,Brachypelma,and Aphopelma (sp) sp. are good terrestrial spiders to begin with. Avics are good aboreals to start with as well, I would go for the Grammostola aureostriata or the Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Vys (Dec 13, 2004)

It depends, as mentioned, on your priorities.

Do you want something kind? It would seem most 'kind' terrestrials don't do much(relative term in the tarantula world), or eat much, but they can be colourful and safe to handle.

 Regardless, a South American would probably be the wisest first choice.

 Maybe a Chromatopelma cyanopubescens? Colourful as hell(hah), and eats a lot. Nervous too, and is likely to kick hairs when disturbed(but then, so are many Brachypelma), so probably not for handling. Would probably web copious amounts too, but that's just fascinating 

Edit. Oh, and they like it quite dry too, which is a good thing.

Avics are good first arboreals, but I don't know about first T as a whole. They tend to sit in their webs an awful lot, from what I've seen, and like to shoot poo when disturbed.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yay!

Another teacher!  

I have a _G. rosea_ in my classroom, although when I have her at school she doesn't do a whole lot.  Pretty much a pet rock.  I've already brought her home for the holidays, and now she moves around all the time, climbs the walls, etc.  

Although their eating patterns and such are unpredictable, they are good first pets because they are very hardy and have a high margin of error.

Good luck in your search!  Please let us know what you decide to buy and post some pics!


----------



## Cory Loomis (Dec 13, 2004)

Always good to have another teacher.  I'd recommend a Grammostola aureostriata.  They are relatively large, not terribly expensive, pretty docile, long-lived, and easily maintained.  Make sure your display is secure no matter which species you select, and I would advise a "no handling" policy for the sake of the spider.


----------



## Didymus (Dec 13, 2004)

Avicularia, Brachypelma or Grammastola is fine for a beginner.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd agree with Cory, Chaco golden knee (Grammostola aureostriata) is the teddy bear of the T's.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 13, 2004)

*Chaco Golden Knee*

I third the Grammastola aureostriata!  We got ours a couple months ago as our first tarantula, and have been very happy with it's ease of care and mellow temperment.  

Avicularia avicularia (Pink Toe) was another recommendation we got, but because they jump and can be fast moving, I wasn't sure if I was up to that! (Still a little creeped out by spiders at that point.)  I have one on my wishlist now. 

I've also often read some of the same feedback on "Rosies" - that they can be tempermental, some very docile, others just nasty.  And Brachypelma smithis (Mexican Red Knees) while nicely marked and fairly docile, I was warned can be bad hair kickers.  (Defensively flick small hairs at you that can be very irritating at best.)

As you'll read in other parts of these forums though, there are individual T's that break the rules of typical temperments. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Vys (Dec 13, 2004)

nowhereman said:
			
		

> I'd agree with Cory, Chaco golden knee (Grammostola aureostriata) is the teddy bear of the T's.


Only Chaco I ever came near was a vicious little beast  Did not belong to me, but I still have some pictures of it in threat posture, I think.


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Dec 13, 2004)

A. hentzi, make great first Tarantulas. They are one of my personal favorites. Good luck with your new Tarantula.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 13, 2004)

There are so many to choose from, but I would not recommend a G. pulchra as a first (unless it is a juvi or adult)...they are EXTREMELY slow growers and for some reason, maybe just mine in particular, he/she has been in premolt forever!!! Not very fun having a spider that doesn't eat and forgets how to molt... that's for sure....

But like everyone has said, there are many choices...but if you are willing to spend a good dollar on one, I would really recommend a C. cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue)...very active...very pretty...and web like mad...B. albopilosum is also a wicked choice...and so is P. cancerides....I can go on and on...

whatever you choose, I'm sure you'll be happy with it...I listened to suggestions when I got my first T (or Ts rather   ..."can't buy just one!"), but in the end, I went with a couple that people recommended and one that I thought would be cool...so just take our suggestions for what they are, and do some research on whatever catches your eye...


----------



## Washout (Dec 13, 2004)

I think you'd be fine with a WC female Okalahoma Brown for a first T. They are pretty docile I've heard.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2004)

Use the Search. there are LOTS of post about beginner or first Tarantula's


----------



## DanD5303 (Dec 13, 2004)

Of the spiders recommended here I've got two, G. aureostriata and Pink Zebra Beauty.  I'd second Sandra in recommending the G. aureostriata-Chaco Golden Knee.  They're attractive, relatively inexpensive, and get big.  Ours is a total sweetheart.  Dan


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 13, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Only Chaco I ever came near was a vicious little beast  Did not belong to me, but I still have some pictures of it in threat posture, I think.


Anythings possible.  
This chaco goes has gone to work with a friend of mine (thannks for the pics Mike. I couldn't resist). Even the phobic would handle her. Just like ours, she's a darling. :}


----------



## BugToxin (Dec 14, 2004)

DanD5303 said:
			
		

> Of the spiders recommended here I've got two, G. aureostriata and Pink Zebra Beauty.  I'd second Sandra in recommending the G. aureostriata-Chaco Golden Knee.  They're attractive, relatively inexpensive, and get big.  Ours is a total sweetheart.  Dan


The G. aureostriata is one of the ones I have as well, but like the pulchra is also known to be a very slow grower.  Mine used to be itty, bitty, teenie, weenie.  Then it molted last week and is now just itty, bitty, teenie, tiny.  If it were my first, I would definately look around for a juvinile instead of a really small sling.  2" or so would be a good size IMHO.


----------



## oblivion56 (Dec 14, 2004)

p.murinus makes an exciting starter


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 14, 2004)

*G. aureostriata*

Chacos are a medium grower. Feed them well and watch your temps (75 +) and they will grow. The first pic was taken on 7/13/04.


----------



## dkny_stylez (Dec 14, 2004)

a.avic (pinktoes) they are very calm


----------



## BugToxin (Dec 14, 2004)

nowhereman said:
			
		

> Chacos are a medium grower. Feed them well and watch your temps (75 +) and they will grow. The first pic was taken on 7/13/04.


I stand corrected.  I can't wait till mine gets that pretty!!!


----------



## RazorRipley (Dec 15, 2004)

MountinGal said:
			
		

> I have recently become fascinated with tarantulas. This happened when my family moved to SE Colorado where Oklahoma Browns are native to the area. As a teacher I have caught and then released a couple of these for my kids to look at, but now I want a captive bred as a pet. I am looking for some "first spider" suggestions. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jennifer


Best first?... Id say a Suntiger


----------



## RazorRipley (Dec 15, 2004)

dkny_stylez said:
			
		

> a.avic (pinktoes) they are very calm


Id hate to see a nervous jumpy spider


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 15, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Best first?... Id say a Suntiger



as in P irminia...???


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 15, 2004)

BugToxin said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  I can't wait till mine gets that pretty!!!


It won't be long with each molt the begin to really take on size. When ours was less than the size of a dime it seemed as if she would never grow.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 15, 2004)

NWM, love the pics of your G.a!  Ours is currently practically identical to the size/markings of your first pic.  Looking forward to having something like yours in the second one!  

Yup to the temps, I can believe that.  Our guy seemed to grow quite noticably the first month we'd had him, now it's slowed right down and it happens that it's taking a fair bit of effort to keep our room temps at about 70.


----------



## mouse (Dec 15, 2004)

my first was a G.rosea. some ppl say it's a good first, some say it isn't since they they just all act different...mine is as docile as he comes (he is mature but refused to attack full grown crix - only medium size for him), but then there are rosies that are acting as if they are cobalt blues. A.seemanni is a nice one, nice size. so is the pink zebra beauty, chaco gold knee, the B.ablopilosum (curly hair) is real cute...so fuzzy, i personally like aphonopelmas . if you want arboreals i'd say A.avic, A.versi.
hope this gives you some idea
oh before i forget, if you plan on getting them from a petshop...try to see how the act, if they act more docile or aggressive.
i'd go with a breeder/dealer tho (better variety,quality)
check the for sale adds here...at least those are mostly captive born
dianne


----------



## David Burns (Dec 15, 2004)

IMO if you do your research on any species, before you get it, any T can be a good beginner specimen. My first T was a Citharischius crawshayi (king baboon.) Do yourself a favor and just buy one of every species mentioned on this thread.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 15, 2004)

David Burns said:
			
		

> IMO if you do your research on any species, before you get it, any T can be a good beginner specimen. My first T was a Citharischius crawshayi (king baboon.) Do yourself a favor and just buy one of every species mentioned on this thread.



Good idea.   Just don't try to pet  :evil: a king baboon. ;P


----------



## BugToxin (Dec 16, 2004)

David Burns said:
			
		

> IMO if you do your research on any species, before you get it, any T can be a good beginner specimen. My first T was a Citharischius crawshayi (king baboon.) Do yourself a favor and just buy one of every species mentioned on this thread.


This may be the best advice yet.  After I got my first T (an L. parahybana), I waited about three weeks and then bought another three (G. pulchra, G. aureostriata, and yes a P. murinus).  The only suprise was how incredibly fast   the murinus was even at less than 1".  Since T's are relatively small pets, and don't really need much care compared to other creatures that we may keep, starting off with two, three, or four might be really good idea.  I ceartainly don't regret the four I brought home, and will probably buy a couple more once I convince my wife how beautiful they are.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 17, 2004)

BugToxin said:
			
		

> I ceartainly don't regret the four I brought home, and will probably buy a couple more once I convince my wife how beautiful they are.



If you are successful with that LET ME KNOW HOW !!!

I still have to keep mine in my office at work..


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Dec 17, 2004)

*First tarantula options...*

May I suggest the following species for your first tarantula. With these being easy to keep and their docile nature you will have a gentle T to start with.
1) Pink Zebra Beauty (Euphalus campestratus)
2) Honduran Curly Hair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
3) Chilean Rose (Grammastola rosea)
4) Peruvian Pinktoe (Avicularia Avicularia)
5) Mexican Red Leg (Brachypelma smithi)
note* Brachy's have urticating hairs that may irritate your skin.
Most online dealers have slings of these in stock for you to choose from.
Greg


----------



## JJJoshua (Dec 17, 2004)

I would go with an avic, more active than a rose hair or smithi, both having been called pet rocks.


----------



## Vys (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, around and 'round and 'round they spin, in their little(read: think, opaque) webs..


----------



## Vicious (Dec 28, 2004)

*New New New!!!!*

Just wanted to also say Hi and welcome Dont worry your in good hands here alot of seasoned veterans with good advise.    :clap:  :clap:    :worship:  :worship:  I'm pretty new myself.


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 3, 2006)

Is kicking hairs the only negative to a Brachypelma smithi?
How is their temper?


----------



## MRL (Mar 3, 2006)

Bedlam said:
			
		

> Is kicking hairs the only negative to a Brachypelma smithi?
> How is their temper?


They can be held but they kick lots. Imo still the best because they look so nice, makes ya want more or real happy if you don't.


----------



## PeterParker (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, 

  Would like to know about B.Boehmei and B.Smithi, regarding how fast do each of them grow in days? like how many days does a boehmei grow until they reach they're maximum size.

   I like smithi but i dont want the characteristic of slow growth so i have to shift to boehmei which are fast growers but i didnt know "how" fast.

thanks


----------



## NastyNate (Mar 20, 2006)

read up on tarantulas before buying anything. how they live where they live how to care for them food anything and everything. you wouldnt buy a dog unless you researched it or had expierence with them. for buy one i suggest online breeders such as www.botarby8s.com and www.swiftinverts.com great guys great deals and great Ts.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 20, 2006)

Grammostola, Brachypelma, Aphonapelma and Avicularia are all good begginer species. It all depends what you are looking for in a T.


----------



## MindUtopia (Mar 20, 2006)

PeterParker said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Would like to know about B.Boehmei and B.Smithi, regarding how fast do each of them grow in days? like how many days does a boehmei grow until they reach they're maximum size.
> 
> ...


Both B. bohemei and B. smithi are somewhat slower growers - as are most Brachypelmas - and will take several years to mature depending on conditions and how much they are fed.


----------



## pokiecollector (Mar 21, 2006)

I like avicularia versicolor, very colorful and docile.


----------



## common spider (Mar 21, 2006)

A chaco gold knee to me would be a good starter.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 21, 2006)

To me, a *Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens* is a very good beginer tarantula, depending on the maturity of the new keeper. They can be fast so for a beginer I would avoid disturbing it, but they're awesome! Good feeder's, good webber's but not enough to make a big amount of web where you cannot see the T. They've nice coloration, they dont hide much, they get a good size ...

This said, theres lots of good beginer tarantula ...


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 21, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> They can be held but they kick lots. Imo still the best because they look so nice, makes ya want more or real happy if you don't.


I agree, look at the coloring!


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not a teacher, but a mother of three school-aged children.  So here's my opinion.  I say go with with the wild caught Oklahoma Brown.  They are pretty, docile and easy to care for, and you can integrate it into lessons of local flora and flauna and the like.  Just check local laws to see if it's ok to just take one, I would think that is easy enough.  Also, you have to decide whether you want a pet that the children can handle or not.  Some folks recommended gbb (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) and avics, while easy to care for, can't be handled in a classroom, they are too fast.  If you want one that could be passed around, I'd say a pzb or a Brachypelma emilia.  But again, I'd probably go hunting for the Oklahoma Brown and that way you could try to find one that seems pretty mellow too, and they generally are from what I've read, I don't have one though so I don't know first hand.


----------



## Endora (Mar 21, 2006)

G.Rosea (chiliean common spider) They are really easy to keep. And personally, i think that they are quite beautiful. Anyways... who says you won't be getting more.   i warn you they are truely addictive


----------



## Since I was 5 (Mar 21, 2006)

IF your looking for a T that gets real big, and isnt all to hard to care for, i would recomend a Salmon Pink Bird Eater. Not to hard to care for really, and it was my second T, my first being the other spider i would recomend, a B. Smithi or Mexican red knee as a petstore would call it. Really nicely colored, and a slow grower so you can watch them grow up. both spiders, in adult form, should run you 60-70 depending on were you go. Both terrastrial and always out for the most part. Terrastrial Ts make great starters, and are fairly hardy as well. This is coming from someone who just got back into the hobby at the age of twenty since takin a break at 13 wit simple rose hairs.


----------



## chelbell24 (Jul 17, 2010)

*help me please*

hi my name is michelle i got 4 spiders of my mate i have never had them befor but on off them is not moveing its legs are still out not under wot dose that mean please help me as i am worried thank u


----------



## Shell (Jul 17, 2010)

chelbell24 said:


> hi my name is michelle i got 4 spiders of my mate i have never had them befor but on off them is not moveing its legs are still out not under wot dose that mean please help me as i am worried thank u


First off, this thread is 4 years old, more people will see it if you start a new thread. 

Second, we need much more info to be able to help you. Pictures would also be good. How long has it not been moving? What species is it?  What kind of enclosure/set up is it in? Tarantula's often stay in the same place for long periods of time, so it's almost impossible to tell you what's going on without more info and pics.

Third, it would be much easier to read and understand your post, if it wasn't typed out like a text message and had punctuation. Just a thought.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 17, 2010)

chelbell24 said:


> hi my name is michelle i got 4 spiders of my mate i have never had them befor but on off them is not moveing its legs are still out not under wot dose that mean please help me as i am worried thank u


She said:

Hi my name is Michelle, I got four spiders off of my friend. I have never kept spiders before, but one of my spiders is not moving. It's legs arent curled under though. What does that mean? Please help me because I am very worried. Thank you.


Answer:

Tarantulas generally arent a very active pet. Its normal for them to not move for long periods of time. Good luck with your new spiders though. Maybe post some pictures later?


----------



## Shell (Jul 17, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> She said:
> 
> Hi my name is Michelle, I got four spiders off of my friend. I have never kept spiders before, but one of my spiders is not moving. It's legs arent curled under though. What does that mean? Please help me because I am very worried. Thank you.


Thank you


----------



## briarpatch10 (Jul 18, 2010)

G. Rosea... I just got into the hobby and my rosea was a great choice very calm!!


----------



## Fierce Deїty (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.  I say B. smithi.  G. rosea is so common, and in my opinion Brachypelma smithi is more beautiful and just as docile.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 19, 2010)

Who are you welcoming to the boards?  This thread originated 6 years ago.


----------



## Fierce Deїty (Jul 20, 2010)

You should change your title by your name from Arachnoemporer to Arach-know-it-all.  Man, you seem to love making people feel stupid.

I didn't see the date it was started.  It's an honest mistake by anyone. I'm new to these boards too, and I was just trying to be friendly.


----------



## ElfDa (May 24, 2011)

*being a good newb*

i'm checking the threads listed in the "read these before you post anything!" stickies, but haven't found the data i want... and thr searh function just isn't working with my ipod. >_> 

hopefully someone sees this and pities this wee n00b, lol!

Are slings much harder to care for than adults?
having kept a number of critters, with skeletons on the inside, in the past, I know that babies can be extra hard. especially when it comes to exotic pets.
(2 rounds of antibiotics have not cleared up my hatchling tortoise's URI, as an example) 

I'd love to get a wee T; I would carry it in a wee bottle, in a pocket, for special occasions! Like video game expos, where i could use an extra female presence, even if no one else saw it. She would be Gal Pal Val. 

in all seriousness, I would like to get a wee one from a local breeder, but worry that a sling would be a poor first T for this starving artist. :/

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

also; I totally fell in love with my friend's rosie, Harriet! 
she's a 15-year-old lady, and I'm amazed at how much i miss her.

i know they make good starters, but i kinda want a curly or gold-legged (grammasola aura..something i think it's now g. pilch or something like that). 

i loooove a. versicolors, but they have to wait until I gain more confidence.


----------



## grayzone (May 24, 2011)

uh........ seriously? slings in your pocket is a good idea if ya want a dead pet?  id suggest reading more, and askin alot more ? before deciding on gettin a t. either way welcome to the hobby... i think..


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 24, 2011)

ElfDa said:


> i'm checking the threads listed in the "read these before you post anything!" stickies, but haven't found the data i want... and thr searh function just isn't working with my ipod. >_>
> 
> hopefully someone sees this and pities this wee n00b, lol!
> 
> ...


Grammstola pulchripes, aka the chaco golden knee. Brachypelma albopilosum, the curly haired tarantula. Really, you shouldn't carry a tarantula around with you like that, especially a sling-good way to end up with a dead T. Also, slings that tiny generally aren't sexed. Try searching for "sling housing" to get an idea of the setup needed to care for a sling. And like the above poster said, do your research on what you want. Avics have humidity requirements that many of the other "starter" tarantulas don't have.


----------



## campj (May 24, 2011)

ElfDa said:


> in all seriousness...


He/she was obviously joking about carrying it in the pocket. I hope anyway.

Most slings are fairly rugged, especially if you're used to taking care of finicky vertebrates. Actually, you may end up giving the sling too much attention. They really aren't that hard if you read up (especially from EXPERIENCED hobbyists, not the ones who have had five spiders for three months and think they know it all), and have your wits about you. I'll warn you though, some of the new world terrestrials grow painfully slow. Your example of G. rosea can take six years to mature.


----------



## ElfDa (May 24, 2011)

i was, indeed, joking; the only things that make good "pocket pets" are made of plastic. maybe a really friendly hamster, in a breast, at your desk. maybe. 

after caring for a wide variety of fish and mammals, and several reptiles, (some were babysat, some were owned) I found the extremely low-maintenance of the T very, very refreshing. 

I have about as much interest in holding a T as they have in being held; basically none. 

my walk-in closet stays around 70-75 in spring, summer, and some of autumn, and would only need heating in the winters. we have a 5 gallon plastic rubbermaid-type box with holes poked in the lid (sides are a work in progress, but I'm in no hurry to house anything in it, just yet). 
anyway...

I don't mind so much if they're slow growing, but a juvie still sounds better than a sling, especially in terms of feeding (pinhead crickets... ugh), and price, compared to adults, for me. 

glad to know that you guys will say "easy if you're an old hand at it", rather than what some herp people will say. (baby chameleon? no harder than an adult; and those aren't really any harder than a gecko!) 

I'm also glad you will double check jokes like that, haha! 
even if they could survive hangin' out in your pocket, in a wee ja, they're still hate the experience; jet setters, Ts are not.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (May 24, 2011)

Didn't realized this post was from 2004. -Deleted-


----------

